# first trimester...no appetite...should I force myself to eat??



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello! Just wondering if anyone else out there has no appetite really...just in the first trimester...but not really hungry. I do get hungrier at night. I try to force myself to eat something...even if it's fresh juice I make, etc. I guess if I needed to eat...then my body would get hungry??? No m/s which I guess I am lucky!!!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

I would only force myself to eat a little. I wouldn't want to go a full day without any food, but you don't have to "eat for two" if you don't feel like it. Just find stuff that you really like and eat a little bit of it.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Personally, I think that in the first trimester, women get m/s or low appetite for a reason. I couldn't possibly tell you what that is, but I believe that your body will tell you what it needs. Just listen.


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

If you're concerned about it, could you try some of the following?

fruit smoothie - with homemade yogurt and some berries/bananas...you can make it and then sip it throughout the morning, etc

could you combine some veggies into your fruit juice to make it more nutritious? ( I loved v8 in my first trimester....funny, since i had never liked it before...but the extra vitamins from the red v8 juice (not the splash stuff) were helpful.

I wouldn't worry about it too much if it is for a few days, but if it continues, you might need to talk to someone about it, or "force" yourself to eat. Although the baby is really small in first trimester and doesn't need a lot, your body is doing a ton of work in creating the little miracle that grows inside of you, and you need the energy provided by good food to keep you going.

Good luck,
anno


----------



## mommyto2 (Nov 16, 2004)

Abylite, I think you are the same one I posted thoughts to re: progesterone concerns?? Please just make sure you are taking very good prenatals... I was not hungry the first trimester this time either, or basically at all yet... But maybe if you could eat small amounts throughout the day... I can't eat a lot in one sitting (unlike before pg) so I spread each meal out so I am basically eating all day... Although I truly believe that your body knows best, sometimes there are interferences... Sometimes just after I eat I feel like I am starving. Sometimes I feel like I am going to vomit, then I eat something & feel great! Start eating healthy foods throughout the day & you may notice more of an appetite.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I wasn't hungry in my first trimester of my last pregnancy either. I'd try and eat something though, even if it was just a few spoons of applesauce or something. I made sure I was drinking a lot.

I think your body tells you what you need too. The first few months I was told to eat more because I wasn't gaining enough, not even 2 pounds. Then one month I gained 8 and was told to cut back.







I think that's what my body needed to do though. I ended up gaining 27 pounds, being healthy myself and giving birth to a healthy 9 lb. 2 oz. baby.


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

I had no appetite the first tri of this pregnancy or that of my pregnancy with my DD. With her i lost about 30lbs and with this one i have lost about 22lbs. My midwife wasn't concerned about it and i have begun to gain weight and eat a lot more now. I had absolutely no m/s with either pregnancy although i did have some nausea this time i think it was more due to being sick than to the pregnancy.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I went through several weeks in my first trimester when I barely wanted to eat. In addition to the nausea, I was also sick for 4 weeks with bad chest congestion and cough, so I had low appetite from that as well. I found that I could almost always tolerate yogurt (I personally like the fruit kind, especially peach or mango), or even better, a bowl of yogurt topped with chunks of oranges (and maybe a little wheat germ or ground almonds if I was feeling adventurous). Also plain pasta with butter, or white rice with butter, mashed potatoes with butter. There was a time there when I was going around with a box of saltine crackers and a bottle of Hansens soda with me everywhere I went, and this was all I could handle.

Often I found myself hunting around the kitchen, knowing that physically I needed to eat, but not finding anything that sounded good and so ended up eating nothing. My midwife suggested that instead of hunting around the kitchen, sit or lie down in a quiet place and close my eyes and just think about what sounds good to eat. This worked - it always made me think of something, and always meant a trip to the store (send dh if possible!).

Good luck!


----------

